
Diff optimized for comparing text files containing prose - rhythmvs
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/tmp/test-diff.html
======
rhythmvs
The library (Common Lisp) is on Github:
[https://github.com/gigamonkey/monkeylib-prose-
diff](https://github.com/gigamonkey/monkeylib-prose-diff)

------
macmac
google-diff-match-patch will produce some very nice prose diffs, especially if
you tune the defaults a little to look further back/ahead.
[https://code.google.com/p/google-diff-match-
patch/](https://code.google.com/p/google-diff-match-patch/) \- it is availabke
in Java, JavaScript, Dart, C++, C#, Objective C, Lua and Python.

